# Need help - Convince me to move West



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's the deal... I'm 28, single, have a good job, and an apartment lease that ends in December.

I fell in love with snowboarding a few years ago, but living in St. Louis I only get about 8 REAL days of snowboarding a year. The rest are spent on my 300ft hill. I think doing a season (or just living in general) somewhere out west would be an amazing experience, but at the same time I feel like I'm starting to get a little old to just drop everything and do it. I imagine most of you will say to go for it, but it's really hard to pull the trigger. 

Anyone here make the move at a similar time in their life? How great of an experience would it be? Worth giving up a great job to do it? 

Thanks for any serious thoughts, opinions, or advice on this.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'm 26 and I'm moving West whenever I can. Some things you just know you need to do. And if you are an outdoors person, there's also lots of other reasons to be out there.

On the other side, I have a well paying job but it's time to move one. And I spent lots of time in Colorado as a kid.

For me, the decision to permanently go is pretty easy.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't have enough energy to convince anybody of anything right now.



But 2 years ago I moved from the beaches of southern california to salt lake city, utah and it was hands down the best decision I have ever made. snowboarding is my life now. it snows so much here it's unbelievable and it's not just any snow, it's some of the best! just the layout of the area is amazing here. the only difference is i made the move EAST for better snow!

I live downtown. 30 minutes from 7 amazing resorts.
here (part) of downtown 



















This was is the middle of May last year...











Also, I am 21 about to turn 22. Didn't have a great job or anything really attaching me to my previous residents before making the move to utah.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Tmoney said:


> Here's the deal... I'm 28, single, have a good job, and an apartment lease that ends in December.
> 
> I fell in love with snowboarding a few years ago, but living in St. Louis I only get about 8 REAL days of snowboarding a year. The rest are spent on my 300ft hill. I think doing a season (or just living in general) somewhere out west would be an amazing experience, but at the same time I feel like I'm starting to get a little old to just drop everything and do it. I imagine most of you will say to go for it, but it's really hard to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


Ok chump, here's the deal on what you want to know. If you dont make this move now, you'll spend the rest of your life wondering if you should have done it and stuff about missed opportunities and whatever. Yes, being a snow carnie pays shit and it won't be a bed of roses, but the people you meet and the times that you have will more than make up for wages. 28 is still young, and you've plenty of years until you need to worry about owning a toyota camry, picket fenced house an all the shit that goes along with it, plus, who cares about a great job really? Great jobs are easy to find. Your not on this planet to have a great job, but a great life.

My question in reply to your post is: why aren't you packing already?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

There's not any amount of money you could pay me to live on the east coast


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Tmon...mmmm a "great job in screwy louie that allows for 8 days of real snowboarding" ...wtf could be better . 

"but at the same time I feel like I'm starting to get a little old to just drop everything and do it". Yup 300 vert u'd be haulin ass...pretty damm excitin fillin up your adult diapers. 

"but it's really hard to pull the trigger"...btw first put gun to head.

Don't move west...it will ruin you....fat wife that nags, 4 kids that are addicted to meth, preggers and living with you and mrs fugly in your upsidedown picket fence house and finding yourself unemployed cause everyone wants to move west.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im 34 with a wife, kids, mortgage, good job ...... I left my house andjob behind in tx. I got an equal job in Vail. Found a 2 bedroom condo on the side of Vail mtn and moved out here. My daughter and neice are 18 and going to college so I left them in my house, my 11 y/o is homeschooled here in vail so he can board with me every day till I go to work at 3pm. Don't be such a pussy. Either you wanna do it and you will do it.... or you wont.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> There's not any amount of money you could pay me to live on the east coast


QFT, there is nothing appealing about the East Coast if you love the outdoors. Nothing. GTFO of that muggy icepatch.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If you need convincing.....then maybe the "west" is not for you.


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I'm definitely leaning towards doing it, I was just looking for some replies to reinforce that decision... knew I could get them here. 

BTW, I think SLC would be the place I would go if I do this.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fattrav said:


> who cares about a great job really? Great jobs are easy to find. Your not on this planet to have a great job, but a great life.





Qball said:


> There's not any amount of money you could pay me to live on the east coast





Argo said:


> Don't be such a pussy. Either you wanna do it and you will do it.... or you wont.


/lock the motherfuggin thread.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

"The west is the best" - Jim Morrison


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ever been out west? Come visit. End of argument.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

LOLOL @ SHREDLIFE - Bang ON!


----------

